# Howdy! From Austin, Texas, USA!



## rjk1482 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello everyone -

I'm Rohan from Austin, Texas. I'm an aspiring composer and someday hope to compose music for films. I have some theoretical background in music but much of my learning has come from listening to the greats. I hope to be able to contribute as much as I can over here, and learn a lot too 

Wish you all a great music making experience, every single time you have one!


----------



## careyford (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Rohan,

From another Austin-based composer, welcome!! 

Best,
Richard


----------

